# Darknights - July 5-6



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I don't know how many of you guys are interested in this show. It is being held in Toronto, is outdoors and two days long. I guess they had 1,400 car last year with over 40,000 spectators.

I'll be attending this show and would like to meet with anyone who is interested.


----------

